# Another "What is it?"



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 3, 2015)

D&J hanger.  What about frame, maker, model? 























Cheers!
Wally


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2015)

the rear one might be a 1895-6 Hawthorne


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Bri: front one missing rear wheel.  I used the rear bike's front tire as a jack. 
That one is an Iver Lovell Diamond Special


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 3, 2015)

drooling on iver lovell diamond special


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 3, 2015)

Sicko,,, you need help !....................................hiding those.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2015)

theyankeedoodler said:


> ...front one missing rear wheel.  I used the rear bike's front tire as a jack...




Hmm...interesting tandem.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 4, 2015)

We can always count on you Wally to uncover "the interesting and unique", it seems like you really have the knack for finding these Maine Lovell's in all corners of the state.  That Lovell Special is one great find, got to love that saddle !  We need an early Lovell catalog to help sort out these models.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Aug 4, 2015)

Are there four badge holes on the unknown? Also, what orientation are they? Symmetrical? Offset? Left lower or higher than right?


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll get a better pic later & get hole center dimensions


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 4, 2015)

theyankeedoodler said:


> I'll get a better pic later & get hole center dimensions




And serial numbers!!!!! por favor


----------

